# Spare Tire Pressure



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I went out this morning, removed the spare tire and pumped it up to just under 50 pounds, and go to thinking (which may or may not be a good thing). If I pump this tire to 50 pounds, as stamped on the side of the tire, and I go to put this tire on the OB in case of a blow out (knock on wood), the weight of the trailer will reduce the volume of the tire, therefore increasing the pressure. So, for sake of discussion, what should the pressure be for the spare tire on the carrier? Should it be kept at 50 pounds, or slightly lower to allow for the volume decrease and the pressure increase?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It does not matter if it is on the trailer or not. Pump it up to the rated pressure. The compression on the tire when mounted on the axle does not significantly affect the total tire volume as the rest of the tire will expand some also.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Keep it at 50, there is no need to make an allowance for whether on not there is weight on the tire. I would not expect to see any increase with the weight of the trailer. Otherwise tire pressures would have to be adjusted for all the different trailer weights.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

The one and only time I upped *all* the OB tire pressures to the recommended 50PSI, I had a blowout.

I returned to my usual 48-49PSI range and (knock on wood) have not had any additional problems.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Put it at 50, the volume doesn't change only the shape changes.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I keep them all at 50psi which is the max.

Mike


----------

